# Shu False Eyelashes--are thy worth the price?



## BadBadGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

I read on another site that all false eyelashes are basically made from the same company- whether they are the $3 ones from Ardell or the $20 ones from Shu Uemura?

Anyone tried them?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have tried them... and I own a lot of of false lashes. I think they're of good quality and what not, but if you're just looking to get the basic black false lashes then I would suggest just sticking to a cheaper brand. If you're looking for the crazy handcrafted falsies that are different colors and have pretty crystals and feathers... then go ahead and splurge and get the shu falsies. Just cause those aren't your everyday lashes and aren't that common to come by.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the Shu basic flare individual lashes and they are nice.  But then I started performing (tribal belly dance) shows a couple times a week and needed low cost lashes.  I switched to Ardells, which I love too.  

For the crazy costuming stuff, we would just buy rhinestones and stick them on with lash glue.  We'd also buy feathers from Michael's craft store, and glitter from cheaper Beauty Supply places and use that to make our lashes look "wow!".  

If you are a creative type, you can skip the Shu lashes all together and come up with your own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Alot cheaper too!

Hope that helps!


----------



## user79 (Feb 17, 2007)

This website has some that are similar to Shu's....

http://www.eeyelash.com/


----------



## astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

There are $50 dollar lashes on there.... Hell to the freaking no!


----------



## shortcake (Dec 7, 2007)

Shu does have some really glamorous lashes, those are definitly worth the price, and if you are careful, they can be re-used quite a few times! The more inexpensive 'special' falsies just don't compare!


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ita with Shortcake.  You've gotta splurge on the more showy ones, just once to see for yourself how much fun they can be for a special event.


----------



## jane08x (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a great pair of lashes online at www.mays-eshop.com 

there a great brand called gi & gary which could pass as real they are very light and theres many colors to choose from and styles 

they also have a large collections of other brands like elise have a look www.mays.hk for tutorials on who to create a great look with the lashes and other nice products


----------



## alienman (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This website has some that are similar to Shu's....

eEyelash.com_

 
i don't know if i can really agree that the more showy ones are worth the price, but i DID purchase some feather lashes from eEyelash and was surprised to find that they are SOOOOOOOO fragile and tear apart easily.  it appears that the adhesive that holds them to the packaging is stronger than the adhesive that actually holds the feathers together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i had to remind myself to be extra careful after i ripped up the black ones haha

here's a pic of me playing with one of the feather lashes from eEyelash.  this set cost me five bucks on eEyelash






one of my favorite false eyelashes sources is Madame Madeline 

you should check out the Elise lashes!  the website says they're made by the same company who does MAC and Shu lashes


----------



## Evernolashes (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_here's a pic of me playing with one of the feather lashes from eEyelash.  this set cost me five bucks on eEyelash

one of my favorite false eyelashes sources is Madame Madeline 

you should check out the Elise lashes!  the website says they're made by the same company who does MAC and Shu lashes_

 

Yup, the manufacture of Elise lashes are the same as MAC and Shu. I tried both Elise and MAC lashes and they are really no different. The price for MAC and SHU is just ridiculous. You are paying big bucks for their brand name, which I think is okay if you can afford it. MadameMadeline.com does have a ton of lashes but I did not see too many full feathered ones which is the ones I love


----------



## pinkkvintage (Oct 27, 2008)

TALKING ABOUT FRAGILE EYE LASHES!!!!!!!! 
oh my god... i was doing a photoshoot and i got like 3 pairs of make up forever eye lashes which look AMAZING
they were all feather ones
and i take one off the plate thing and a feather comes off! i had to glue it back on.... bummer 
then i got another pair on and they went on fine... no breaking or falling off but then i take them off the model and a little feather breaks off AGAIN!....i  was not a happy camper

but i love their lashes so im sure ill continue to use them


----------



## Chuu (Dec 7, 2008)

I just got myself the latest 'Tokyo Lashbar' lashes 'Velvet Premium Feather Green' and 'Black Gown' and they're fantastic to apply and they're totally worth their prices.
I even bought the 'Viktor & Rolf' lashes (oooh yes.. I'm sure I'm a shu addict) and they look amazing and they're definitely an eye-catcher, I swear.


----------



## sakilicious (Feb 15, 2009)

YES, they are definitely worth the price! If you want crazy eyelashes that you can use again and again, I'd say go for Shu. The cheap ones break easily, but the Shu Uemura ones don't. I'd say that's the big difference. I have Viktor&ROlf lashes and some toher ones too, all fancy ones, and I think they are worth every penny. But if you're only going to use it once, buy the cheaper ones. A great alternative is Make Up For Ever!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

Mini Khaki are one of my favourite ones lolz...but you just have to be VERY careful with the lashes. Treat them like...a fragile sheet of ice


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

next event i have thats big enough im buying a pair and ill let you know!


----------



## swaly (May 10, 2009)

I've never worn false eyelashes because I've been self-conscious of how I look without my glasses, and with my glasses they scrape the lens, but the Elise lashes make me feel dangerously close to buying them all! They're beautiful!


----------



## foxc_roxc77 (May 18, 2009)

I love Shu's lashes.  I have 2 pair of the luxe black and 1 of the slanted black and I love them both!!  I wear Ardells as well, but I love the volume that the Shu's give me...or maybe I just love them so.  Go to Nordstroms and check them out if you have one in your area.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 2, 2009)

Incredible, and a great example of Shu lashes that you just cant get elsewhere!

A large part of me wants these badly. The smaller part says, what will I ever do with them. Large part replies "just get them- you'll find something".

I'll wait until I can wait no more, and if they're sold out, then I'll know I wasn't meant to have them, right?


----------



## MissRobot (Jul 24, 2009)

I love buying Shu lashes for more adventurous looks.  I just recently got the rainbow lashes in the latest tokyo bar collection as well as the gold nature ones.  But for regular black lashes, I'd recommend saving your money and buying cheaper brands.


----------

